# Restaurants near Dublin Heuston Train Station



## igora (21 Aug 2018)

Hi All, 

My parents are heading to the Papal Mass using Irish Rail to Heuston. They are entering and exiting using Islandbridge Gate. Can anyone recommend a (casual) restaurant, doesn’t matter Chinese, Italian etc... that they could eat in while they wait for their train home at 21.30pm in or around that area? 
By the way, is it much of a walk from Heuston to Islandbridge gate?

All replies appreciated.


----------



## Zenith63 (21 Aug 2018)

1.5km walk, so not bad at all depending on age. Ashling Hotel would be very close to the station for food, imagine you’d need to book well in advance though!


----------



## newirishman (21 Aug 2018)

There's an FX Buckley pub just across the Luas Liffey bridge. Good grub.


----------



## JohnJay (21 Aug 2018)

newirishman said:


> There's an FX Buckley pub just across the Luas Liffey bridge. Good grub.



+1 on this. I had food there a few weeks ago and it was very nice. Its quite small though, so it might be hard to get a table.


----------



## noproblem (21 Aug 2018)

There's a restaurant in the station itself and it's not too bad.


----------



## igora (22 Aug 2018)

Thank you, Everyone. As expected, the Ashling isn’t taking reservations and to be honest, I can totally  understand why. 

The pub sounds a great option and is worth a phone call. Station is a good option too. 

Thanks again.


----------



## igora (22 Aug 2018)

Zenith63 said:


> 1.5km walk, so not bad at all depending on age. Ashling Hotel would be very close to the station for food, imagine you’d need to book well in advance though!



That’s not bad at all and probably one of the easiest route options, partly why they decided to travel. Thank you


----------



## DeeKie (22 Aug 2018)

Tell them to bring sandwiches. It will be mental.


----------

